# Fuel Prices Spike, Diesel Less So



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Interesting, esp. given that gasoline rose a lot more than diesel did.

*Fuel Prices Up Across Country in Past Week
*by Jesse Sokolow



> The price of diesel at the pump has gone up nearly $0.10 per gallon since last week, to $4.022 per gallon. Gasoline prices have also gone up across the country, by $0.181 and now averages $3.538.
> Diesel prices have gone up the most on the West Coast, up $0.017 from last &#8230;
> <SNIP>


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

Yep. Slow to rise and fall.


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

So i got diesel for 3.65/gallon and super was 3.75/gallon both with cash card discount. First time i have us below super since say mid spring last year. Mid grade was same as diesel at 3.65/gal.

Lowest price i've had this winter is 3.51 for dsl.


----------



## WreckerAFG (Apr 24, 2012)

It was $4.77/gal here on LI...Sucks, because when I went to NJ on Friday it was $3.86, lol.


----------



## Pasa-d (May 7, 2011)

Diesel is back to being a "bargain" in California this week. :rofl:

Gas prices skyrocketed, but diesel stays about the same, at least for the time being.


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

Unforetunately, diesel is up about 20 cents from around the beginning of the year. They can not blame the changeover of gasoline from winter to summer blend. Basically, the excuse is just an excuse. They have found a way to do the ramp up that normally starts in March through memorial day to just start about 6 weeks earlier. Price of oil hasn't changed, consumption hasn't changed. This is just pure and simple "crank the price up until they cry loud enough".


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

BB_cuda said:


> Unforetunately, diesel is up about 20 cents from around the beginning of the year. They can not blame the changeover of gasoline from winter to summer blend. Basically, the excuse is just an excuse. They have found a way to do the ramp up that normally starts in March through memorial day to just start about 6 weeks earlier. Price of oil hasn't changed, consumption hasn't changed. This is just pure and simple "crank the price up until they cry loud enough".


Well, I guess being in warm Texas you do not think about this. Diesel is the same as #2 heating oil, consumption (demand) goes up a lot in the winter, especially in the northeast.


----------



## PSEE (Jan 3, 2011)

4.15 / gallon in Boston Metro West (BMW) last week!



:thumbup:


----------



## taibanl (Oct 3, 2010)

WreckerAFG said:


> It was $4.77/gal here on LI...Sucks, because when I went to NJ on Friday it was $3.86, lol.


Crap. I moving there in a few months!


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Diesel is hovering about $4.25/gal. Premium is about par or slightly higher. Regular is $3.99, so the spread has closed a bit.

I'm lovin it.


----------



## diapason8 (Jul 1, 2011)

I filled up yesterday at a Hess station in Richmond RI and diesel was $4.15 a gallon; just over the state line in eastern CT it was around $4.35 (cash) or $4.45 (credit). Was thankful to have had enough to get to RI to fill up ! CT's diesel tax has to be one of the worst in the country.


----------



## listerone (Jul 21, 2009)

In my neck of the woods diesel is now about the same price as Premium.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Just topped it off today, $4.219. Supreme was slightly higher, Regular still at $3.99.


----------



## ryebread39 (Feb 27, 2013)

it's such BS

it's all about the tax for diesel. it's higher here in PA than 49 other states, so I'm frustrated.
if I get on the turnpike (toll road) it's far less b/c they know they are competing with nearby states for trucker sales.

the tax on diesel here is twice the tax on gas.
Federal taxes on diesel fuel are higher than for gasoline, a result of an agreement with the diesel-dependent trucking industry as a way to make up for the extra wear and tear heavy trucks put on the nation's roads.
I think I'm going to debit back the state for the differential since my car is not the EXTRA WEAR variety.


----------



## Alexmg23 (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm still paying more in CA than most here in the forums, but hey I'm still a little happy Diesel has been at regular gas prices.


----------



## ryebread39 (Feb 27, 2013)

Alexmg23
now THAT has to make you quite happy.
better performance, more mpg, and cheap. congrats.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Diesel has dropped to $3.759/gal, about par with premium and well below super.:thumbup:


----------



## subdude (Apr 11, 2013)

I paid $4.27/gal for B5 in Eastern CT. I could get cheaper fuel but I think the B5 is worth it for the added lubricity....


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

Diesle is now $3.599/ gallon & it's less than premium in Houston today.


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

@bayou: This is the first time i have chevron diesel cheaper than you. $3.539/gallon with cash card. Likely a fluke but enjoy the cheaper fuel for now.


----------

